# Teamspeak ³ RC1 released



## Man At Arms (10. Mai 2011)

*Teamspeak ³ RC1 released*

Soeben wurde der Client von Teamspeak ³ im "stable" Update Channel freigegeben. Zwar wurden in den vergangenen Monaten über den Beta Channel des Auto Updater immer wieder RC1 pre Versionen released, nun ist es aber offiziell.
Damit endet nun nach weit über einem Jahr die beta Phase von Teamspeak³. Wenn die Entwiclung weiterhin so rasant über die Bühne läuft, kann man bestimmt schon 2012 mit der final Version rechnen.

Die inoffiziell angekündigten Clients für Iphone und Android dürften dann wohl 2014 folgen 

Die einfachste Möglichkeit an das Update zu kommen wird durch die Auto Update Funktion geboten (Hilfe > Nach Aktualisierung suchen). Momentan sind die Server allerdings sehr stark ausgelastet, wodurch das Update 10-20 Minuten in Anspruch nehmen kann. Wer es also eilig hat wartet bis morgen.

News Quelle

Changelog Beta36 > RC1pre13 (RC1)


----------



## Infin1ty (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teamspeak ³ RC1 released*

Die neue Stimme ist ja wohl sowas von


----------



## Man At Arms (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teamspeak ³ RC1 released*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Die neue Stimme ist ja wohl sowas von



Wenn du nichts gegen eine Stimme hast, die sich wie Oskar aus der Mülltonne anhört und eine Betonung wie *pieps_zensiert*, dann solltest du auf TTS umstellen, mit sehr viel Übung und Phantasie kannst du dann sogar hören wer in den Channel bzw. auf den Server kommt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teamspeak ³ RC1 released*

Mumble > Teamspeak, 'nuff said.


----------



## weizenleiche (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teamspeak ³ RC1 released*

Was ist mit der Server Version? Hab vorgestern erst das "alte" TS3 auf meinem Server installiert ._.


----------



## redBull87 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teamspeak ³ RC1 released*

G19 Applet wäre mal nice...


----------



## Star_KillA (10. Mai 2011)

redbull87 schrieb:
			
		

> g19 applet wäre mal nice...



g15 ftw


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teamspeak ³ RC1 released*

ähm..ja ich hab die RC13 version...RC1 gab es vor 2Monaten schon

seit einigen wochen ist bereits auch schon die Server version auf rc1 14283 (o.ä) geupdatet worden


----------



## Man At Arms (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teamspeak ³ RC1 released*



berliner_bengel schrieb:


> ähm..ja ich hab die RC13 version...RC1 gab es vor 2Monaten schon
> 
> seit einigen wochen ist bereits auch schon die Server version auf rc1 14283 (o.ä) geupdatet worden


 
Du hast die RC1pre13 und die ist älter als die RC1.


----------



## frequence (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teamspeak ³ RC1 released*

Danke für die News...hab schon drauf gewartet.

@Ob3ru|ler
Gehts dir jetzt besser? Ich weiss wie das ist....es drückt dann und man kann dann nicht ruhig sitzen bis es raus ist und gesagt wurde....gell 
*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/6597-ob4ru-3r.html*


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teamspeak ³ RC1 released*

Ja die geht ganz gut was will man mehr...

Ihr mal die Note dazu :
Updated CELT codec. Due to codec bitstream incompatibility you can only
  communicate with new clients in channels using the CELT codec. Old clients
  will either sound weird/corrupt, or (on newer servers) will not be heard.
! Increased plugin API version to 11
! Style authors should adjust SERVER_PORT in their serverinfo.tpl, see the
  existing template within the default style.
+ Removed fmod sound system
+ Added a new default sound pack
+ Added new "easy permission" dialogue for easier configuration of permissions
+ Added text format toolbar and WYSIWYG edit mode to channel description
  tear-off editor.
+ Added TSDNS support, see documentation on the TSDNS server release, which
  is bundled with future TS server releases. Connecting to servers for the
  first time via hostname can be slower than before in some circumstances.
+ Added delay of one second to server-side client search in "All clients"
  dialog before search can be used again to avoid spamming the server.
+ Added horizontal scrollbars to channel group dialogs
+ Added dialog to manage server subscription modes to Options - Applications
+ Removed option "Show smilies", now every chat context menu sets globally.
+ Added hotkey "Stylesheet helper" which helps us and stylesheet authors to
  show the needed information from under cursor widget. Additionally it will
  set the given stylesheet e.g. background: blue; for highlight.
+ Added "F1" keyboard shortcut to open permissions help window.
+ To avoid confusion, a notice in the advanced permissions tree informs the
  the user when b_client_skip_channelgroup_permissions is enabled.
+ Added information dialog when voice activation detection changes to
  Push-to-talk or vice versa due to b_client_force_push_to_talk.
+ Added button to chat options page to change chat default font.
+ TTS (Text To Speech) on Windows now uses the correct playback device.
+ TTS (Text To Speech) volume on Windows can now be adjusted via playback
  sound pack volume slider.
+ Channel create/edit dialog now allows to set some channel specific permission
+ Added option to virtual server dialog to disable weblist reporting
+ In filetransfer view, a slot and speed limitation can be set directly. The
  minimum speed limit is at least 5 KiB.
+ Fixed making a passworded channel to default channel. Note: If a channel was
  made to a default channel it cannot just be switched back. Make another
  channel default instead - see also tooltip.
+ Showing information message when trying to delete the default channel.
* Updated to Qt 4.7.2
* Playback options: Voice volume slider now requires a click to "Apply", so
  both sliders now behave identical.
* Overhauled ban dialogs.
* Overhauled webserver list layout.
* Print more detailed message when a channel/client/server icon wasn't found.
* Testing voice in the capture device option page will now use the default
  playback profile instead of the currently selected profile.
* Capture Mode and -Device can be changed during an active voice test.
* Hoster button now works with php scripts serving images, it is not longer
  required to directly link to image files.
  link to image files 
* The file transfer bandwidth limit takes influence of the available slots.
  Each slot should have at least 5 KiB/s, 2 slots 10 KiB/s etc.
* Updated layout of channel settings dialog
* Capture- and Playback devices will be checked for validity and existence 
  on device change or when the connection is initiated.
* "Start/Stop rotation" have been removed from 3D item context menu entries.
* The invitation dialog will be closed when client gets disconnected.
* Glance button no longer toggles global option, instead toggle the subscribe
  subscribe state for individual server tabs. State is saved and restored per
  server unique id over client restart.
* Removed option "Mute microphone when locking", now always active.
* Enabled text chat to ServerQuery clients. Inform user that a ServerQuery
  needs to register for private text messages to receive private chats.
* To reduce server load, when applying easy permissions send all permissions
  in one step. This makes marking UI elements red when the permissions could
  not be applied unfortunately impossible, so this feature was removed for now.
* Show only one permissions help window per permissions dialog, not one per tab
* Implemented more Lua functions, see testmodule/demo.lua. Lua plugin now
  registers for plugin commands so they can be used from Lua scripts.
* More/Less button state saved and restored for connect, bookmarks and virtual
  server edit dialogs.
* Plugin filename suffixes are removed for pluginCommand usage. Currently
  removed suffixes are: _win32, _win64, _linux_x86, _linux_amd64, _x86, _amd64,
  _32, _64, _mac, _i386, _ppc
* Added settings dialog to Lua plugin to allow enabling or disabling Lua
  script modules, replacing the old mechanism with the text file in the Lua
  plugin directory.
* "/lua run <function>" now supports running functions from modules using
  "/lua run <module>.<function>". Adjusted testmodule to the new beheaviour.
* Port fields removed from connect and bookmark dialogs. Instead the syntax
  <hostname>:<port> is used.
* Overhauled permissions help widget
* Display in client info frame if a channel group was inherited from an upper
  channel.
* Clients contextmenu offers to set inherited channel groups if applicable on
  current subchannel.
* Overhauled appscanner plugin settings
* Overhauled contextmenus in permissions window
* Adjusted eliding channel names in sort-after dropdown box in channel edit
  dialog
* Overhauled context menus in filetransfer view
* URL Catcher only writes new captured URLs on client quit
* Added tooltip help texts when creating channel spacer
* Allow drag&drop from clients list into client permission lineedit
* Removed now unused callback onVoiceRecordDataEvent from plugin API
* Serverconnectioninfo window remembers position
* Fixed client lag when renaming contacts in huge contact list
* Setup wizard overhauled
- Fixed possible assertion on incoming chats.
- Virtual server weblist checkbox disabled on missing permission on newer
  servers.
- Fixed possible crash in G15 plugin when pressing the "Chan" button while
  disconnected.
- Fixed VolumeControl plugin to close settings dialog when deactivating plugin
  via hotkey.
- Fixed that an unchecked transfer speed limit means unlimited.
- Fixed server tabs not switching playback/capture devices properly when only
  the mode was changed.
- Fixed appscanner plugin handling client data when server was restarted.
- Calling plugin functions requestFileList and requestPermissionOverview no
  longer open the FileBrowser or PermissionOverview dialogs within the client.
  Added returnCode parameter to onFileListEvent and onPermissionOverviewEvent,
  so plugins can also check if the callbacks were caused by an own request.
- "Test Voice" stops as soon as the microphone will be activated
- Fixed subscribe-all freezing the client for several seconds on big servers.
- Playing notifications test sound now uses the TS3 default playback profile
  instead of the system default device and uses the wave file volume modifier.
- Remember selected item in notifications tree when switching sound packs.
- Fixed default settings for contacts manager being saved to wrong config file.
- Fixed disconnect not stopping autoreconnect properly during IP lookup.
- Fixed caught URLs "times mentioned" numeric sorting.
- The whisper history context menu got a few more entries.
- Fixed an offline message issue when a contact changed his nickname while
  typing an offline message.
- Fixed using "one time privilege key" after improving security level when
  connecting to server.
- Fixed that channel chat tab name could be wrong after reconnect.
- Fixed several widget height issues on netbooks.
- Limit amount of remembered client log messages to 500.
- Fixed client log view losing text format when clicking the Clear button.
- Don't open chat tab on double-click for ServerQuery clients.
- Fixed showing Device-Changed-Notification when playback or capture mode has
  been reset to default during sound system convertion.
- Automatically select top group after deleting a server- or channelgroup
- Fixed hotkey when editing/renaming "switch to channel", reported by user in
  forum
- Channel spacer weren't shown in "switch to channel" list.
- Fixed bad apply/discard check on Options Download page, which always reported
  to have changed with an empty config file.
- To resolve issues with some webservers, no longer append ?suid=<server uid>   to banner URLs.
- Fixed reloading privilege key list after creating invitation.
- Fixed virtualserver edit dialog having "Banner gfx URL" and "URL" fields in
  wrong order.
- Double-click on Grant column in advanced permission tree will add the grant
  permission instead of the normal permission if permission was assigned yet.
- Check matching client unique identifier when opening a contextmenu from chat.
- Fixed playing connected sound after dialog about unfinished filetransfer was
  closed.
- Removed showing "???" when download gets larger than listed. For example,
  when resuming an upload, while another one is downloading.
- Fixed notifications test sounds not playing when playback device was set
  to "Automatically use best mode" and "Default" device.
- Activating capture device of the server tab which previously owned the
  capture device when applying capture options, instead of activating the
  most-right server tab.
- Disable chat tabs when autoreconnecting after server connection was lost.
- Don't disable chat input field anymore when the chat partner is not
  connected to ensure offline messages can be sent and the chat text can
  be still accessed.
- When a client with an active chat tab disconnects and another visible client
  with the same client unique ID is available, reassign the chat tab to the
  other client ID to continue the chat.
- When continuing to chat with the same client UID after reconnecting to
  another server, reusing the existing chat tab.
- Fixed that a filetransfer hangs in waiting status, when file is in use.
- Return key to enter a channel will now ignore autorepeat, so the action
  triggers only once when the key is pressed down.
- Fixed filetransfer context menu "open folder" on queue item.
- Fixed showing "Transfer Completed" as tray message when cancelled.
- Fixed an issue when download contains subfolders
- Don't show the "ID not found" dialog when adding a client to a server- or
  channelgroup fails on insufficient permissions error.
- Adjusted search behaviour for permissions to find both the permission name
  and description, independent of which of them is currently displayed.
- Group sort ID now used in comboboxes in whisper and privilege key dialogs.
- Fixed printMessage plugin function with channel target.
- Couple of filetransfer fixes like: progress sorting, up-/download texts,
  filetransfer view show once...
- Fixed that playback- and capture devices only were checked when connected
- Fixed that context menu on user in channel groups appears twice
- Default font family for chat was shown wrong.
- Fixed displaying ":0" when connecting to IP.
- Fixed possible crash when autoreconnecting on a server which was previously
  connected to using an IP.
- Fixed password parameter when inviting a buddy
- Fixed no more triggering close/reopen capture devices when just changing
  PreProcessorConfigValues like voice activation state, echo cancelling etc.
- Fixed playing sound "file transfer complete" when canceling while using
  bandwidth limiter.
- No custom contextmenu when clicking on Windows titlebar
- Fixed language selection box in application options page
- Fixed showing the creation date of files in file transfer overwrite dialog.
- Added selection page for overlay and volumecontrol plugins to setup wizard,
  added check to open bookmarks/serverlist/Get own server webpage to last
  wizard page.
- Ignore ts3file:// links in URLCatcher
- If the currently used capture profile gets deleted, the default capture
  profile will be set on all connected servers using this profile.
- Fixed display of newly downloaded icons in icon viewer


----------



## Antonio (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teamspeak ³ RC1 released*



redBull87 schrieb:


> G19 Applet wäre mal nice...


 Ähm.. das brauchst du nur im Ts einzustellen ^^ xD
dann kannste das auch da auch sehn xD

Und zur stimme muss ich sagen am besten war die vom Ts2 und die wo jetz neu ist, ist viel besser und die ate stimme war ja ma garnix die davor ^^


----------



## tiga05 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teamspeak ³ RC1 released*

Könnte es sein, dass das Update einige Wiedergabemodi entfernt hat? Jetzt hören sich alle im Ts so sch**** an. Ähnlich schlecht wie bei Mumble


----------



## Jack-Oneill (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teamspeak ³ RC1 released*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Die neue Stimme ist ja wohl sowas von


 
anderes Soundpack drauf und fertig.

Das ändert sich hoffe alles nicht nach dem update oder ?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teamspeak ³ RC1 released*



frequence schrieb:


> @Ob3ru|ler
> Gehts dir jetzt besser? Ich weiss wie das ist....es drückt dann und man kann dann nicht ruhig sitzen bis es raus ist und gesagt wurde....gell
> *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/6597-ob4ru-3r.html*


 Mumble schon mal getestet?! : P


----------



## Snake7 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teamspeak ³ RC1 released*

Gibts schon wieder ein neues TS?Letzte war ja TS3
Und jetzt gibts schon TS hoch3... .
Warum in der  News steht nicht mal der changelog... .
Und wer es eiligt hat soll warten.
Intelligente Menschen werden hier ein Paradoxum sehen.


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teamspeak ³ RC1 released*

TS³ = Teamspeak 3

Die Changelog kann man sich auch im TS3 (teamspeak 3) anschauen wer daran Interessiert ist


----------



## frequence (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teamspeak ³ RC1 released*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mumble schon mal getestet?! : P


 
Japp, Mumble als au ventrilo beides schon längere Zeit laufen gehabt und beides als unbrauchbar empfunden. wenn einem die user aufs dach steigen überlegt man sich gerne noch einmal welche viop lösung man nutzt 

bin mit den mögichkeiten von ts3 mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## chillerman (12. Mai 2011)

Oh, welch liebliche Stimme empfängt mich im TS ?  -  NOT!

Wie komme ich an das alte Sound-Pack??


----------



## Kusanar (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teamspeak ³ RC1 released*



> Updated CELT codec. Due to codec bitstream incompatibility you can only
> communicate with new clients in channels using the CELT codec. Old clients
> will either sound weird/corrupt, or (on newer servers) will not be heard.



Hm. Seit gestern nach dem TS³-Update höre ich von einigen Leuten im Channel nur noch ein durch den Fleischwolf und danach in den Gulli geworfenes Signal, alles total verzerrt von vorn bis hinten. Kann das daran liegen dass die noch nicht das neue Client-Update haben?


----------



## frequence (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teamspeak ³ RC1 released*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Hm. Seit gestern nach dem TS³-Update höre ich von einigen Leuten im Channel nur noch ein durch den Fleischwolf und danach in den Gulli geworfenes Signal, alles total verzerrt von vorn bis hinten. Kann das daran liegen dass die noch nicht das neue Client-Update haben?


 

Da wie du selbst schon im Changelog gelesen hast einege Codecs überarbeitet wurden kommt es durch verschiedene Clientversionen zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen.
Alle sollten auf die neue Version wechselm um Problem zu minimieren.


----------



## Kusanar (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teamspeak ³ RC1 released*

Deinem Post entnehme ich mal, dass ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem bin 

Dann bin ich ja mal froh. Dachte schon es liegt am Update MEINER Clientsoftware... obwohl, so falsch lag ich ja nicht


----------



## Man At Arms (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teamspeak ³ RC1 released*



Snake7 schrieb:


> Gibts schon wieder ein neues TS?Letzte war ja TS3
> Und jetzt gibts schon TS hoch3... .
> Warum in der  News steht nicht mal der changelog... .
> Und wer es eiligt hat soll warten.
> Intelligente Menschen werden hier ein Paradoxum sehen.



Wenn du vielleicht die Augen mal etwas öffnen würdest, würdest du den Link zum Changelog sehen. Als allgemeiner Tipp zum Rest deines tollen Beitrag: Trollen solltest du vielleicht woanders.

Wer Probleme mit dem Mikro hat, sprich wie er von anderen gehört wird,  sollte mal seine Aufnahme und Wiedergabe instellungen überprüfen. Hier  hat sich einiges geändert. Nach dem erneuten einstellen sollte es keine  Probleme mehr mit der Qualität geben.

Die Codec Probleme zwischen den Versionen beziehen sich nur auf den CELT  Codec. Der ist eigentlich zur Musikwiedergabe gedacht, wenn hier eine  Beta Version und eine RC Version versuchen zu kommunizieren, ist aber  nichts verständlich. Ds gibt nur trommelfellzerreissende Töne.


----------



## Kusanar (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teamspeak ³ RC1 released*



Man At Arms schrieb:


> Die Codec Probleme zwischen den Versionen beziehen sich nur auf den CELT  Codec. Der ist eigentlich zur Musikwiedergabe gedacht, wenn hier eine  Beta Version und eine RC Version versuchen zu kommunizieren, ist aber  nichts verständlich. Ds gibt nur trommelfellzerreissende Töne.


 
Jo danke. Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, die ganzen Fehlermeldungen vom Client beziehen sich alle auf den CELT-Codec. Na dann hoff ich mal dass der Rest von der TS-Bande noch upgradet, sonst wirds heut abend nix mit Raid


----------

